# Maracyn Two in a planted tank?



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi, I have a 29 gallon planted tank with 2 discus, 3 sae, 5 ottos, 1 bnp and cardinal tetras..

Well the discus came down with some kind of bacterial worm things burrowing in and out of their flesh which was succesfuly treated in a hospital tank but returned once moved back into the 5+ year old planted tank.

I was wondering if anyone knew if treating the main tank with Maracyn Two will kill my plants? I have glosso, microsorium, xmas moss (not doing well in the warm discus temp), hygro difformis, tropical sunset hygro, anubias nana, and some crypts.

Thanks in advance.. this is a great forum, I've been lurking a while but finally decided to signup


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jim, I have used Maracyn before in a planted tank with no harm to the plants.


----------

